# web cam on Adium=video with MSN



## Anarco

Hello everybody,

Here is a new pluggin for Adium: MeBeam Integration. With this pluggin it's possible to initiate audio-video with everybody on instant messagerie (MSN, AIM, Yahoo...) So right now it's possible to video Chat with MSN from Adium  

Adium - Xtras - View Xtra: MeBeam Integration


----------



## lamesignup

*Fail <-*

Hello everybody,

MeBeam is rubbish and you'll find out why. Anarco should spend his time finding an *integrated* webcam solution to Adium, not webbased. It's having a laugh with Adium users.

Bye


----------



## Manatus

Well maybe things have improved in the intervening 2+ years since that was posted...


----------



## MacStation

I've found that this plugin hasn't helped much, TokBox or iChat are the best solutions at the moment.


----------



## chas_m

I don't know anything about TokBox, but iChat is the best visual webchatting app I've seen, while Skype is the most reliable.


----------



## jaysully

TokBox is what Meebo.com uses. I prefer meebo, the it saves the chat on the server, so you don't have messages on this computer of that computer. TokBox works well for "guests" and across all chat programs.


----------

